# , GAAP,

## compareto

,  .
     :     .
 ,    .
      .
 ,  :           .      1000. 
..        1000      .     . 
    (,  ):    50       1000,  50  .      .

----------

1000.
         ,

----------


## compareto

:    + . 
 3. 
      1000    ( , ,   ).

----------

- -?

----------

.

----------


## compareto

,  ,   !  -    (  ,  )

----------


## PP

(vlookup )

----------

